# KOMATSU D66S IGN. WIRING NEEDED



## GREY249

D66S IGNITION KEY WIRING COLOR TO CORRESPONDING TERMINAL (ACC., C, B, ETC) WRITTEN ON BACK OF IGN. SWITCH. BOUGHT MACHINE WITHOUT IGNITION SWITCH. THANKS


----------



## Dmorency

Try this. Terminal B  two large red wires

 Terminal BR  red/black wire

 Terminal R1  Brown wires

 Terminal C  white wires 3 together

 Terminal ACC   Grey/ red wire

 Terminal R2 not used


----------



## GREY249

THANKS for the much needed info, but when I look at the existing wires that come to the switch, I have all single wires, YELLOW , BLUE , WHITE , BLACK , GREEN and a RED/ WHITE wire that is taped off. No other or double wires. Any thoughts of properly wiring in the ignition switch? THANKS AGAIN, Keith


----------



## An Brown

Dear, everything you need to repair your machine is in manual download it


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

GREY249 said:


> THANKS for the much needed info, but when I look at the existing wires that come to the switch, I have all single wires, YELLOW , BLUE , WHITE , BLACK , GREEN and a RED/ WHITE wire that is taped off. No other or double wires. Any thoughts of properly wiring in the ignition switch? THANKS AGAIN, Keith



if you still need the help I have a d65 manual I would bet they are the same


----------

